# Frogs or hopping mice?



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey all!
Im having trouble deciding on these 2 animals. I would like frogs because Ive always wanted them but I like hopping mice 2 because we have them at school and there funny to watch.

Ive done all my research but the researching I did made it even harder to decide.:?

If any one keeps either of these can you tell me what they are like?

Just a little question, if frogs need UV do hopping mice need it to?


Daniel


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 18, 2008)

Dont know about hopping mice, but we have 5 frogs and love em to bits. They're so great to watch jumping and walking around their enclosure and feeding time's always great. Easy to look after, (once setup) and soooo easy to feed!! Would definitely recommend them.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

Cool, what type of frogs would fit in a 3ft tank.


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 18, 2008)

about 3 or 4 green tree frogs would do allright in a 3 ft but make sure it is totally escape proof and i mean totally and gaps bigger then the holes in fly wire should be assumed a potential escape (better safe than sorry).


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 18, 2008)

We have ours in quite a large tank. I just like them to be able to jump around! Gonna PM you a site for a forum (don't know if i'm allowed in the thread) which may help you out in that department!!


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 18, 2008)

well you would want a mainly arboreal tank for green tree frogs.
im guessing the tank is 2ft tall?
your in SA too so you could get green and golden bell frogs easily, and they are regarded as ground dwelling frogs, highly aquatic, so you would want a nice pond for them, pretty deep too as they like to completely submerge themselves.
red eye tree frogs would be ok but they are not as active and hardy as green trees and bell frogs.
striped and spotted marsh frogs would be good too, they absolutely love the water and spend most of their time in there.

you could get a combo of green trees and green and golden bell frogs, like 3 of each. 
or a small group of marsh frogs (im not a fan of the marsh frogs, they remind me of toads).

if you decide to get frogs head over to http://frogs.org.au/community/ and have a chat. there is a wealth of information about Australian frogs on there.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh WOW you certainly spoil them! Is a 3ft by 1f tank big enough for hopping mice?


----------



## missllama (Aug 18, 2008)

imalizard hopping mice are funny to have mine built little tunnels in there wood shavings between there houses and there really interesting they also dont stink like normal mice
and since ur in s.a i no a place that sells em pretty cheap 
if u decide on em let me no and ill give u the addy of the place that sells them here


----------



## missllama (Aug 18, 2008)

imalizard said:


> Oh WOW you certainly spoil them! Is a 3ft by 1f tank big enough for hopping mice?



oh and yes that is fine mine use 2x1 foot tanks but 3ft would be perfect
lana


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

The tank is 90cm long, 30cm wide and 48cm high.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

Such a hard decision. I think Im going for the frogs but hopping mice just seem great!


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 18, 2008)

Good Choice!


----------



## missllama (Aug 18, 2008)

i have had both... i would go hopping mice any day lol there so cute like mini kangaroos lol
best frog breeder in s.a is stuart bowden if u need one imalizard


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

I know about stuart bowden, my teacher buys frogs off him. 

OK, i think im going to go with the hopping mice! Hopefully getting them before Nov


----------



## missllama (Aug 18, 2008)

imalizard said:


> I know about stuart bowden, my teacher buys frogs off him.
> 
> OK, i think im going to go with the hopping mice! Hopefully getting them before Nov




yea stuarts pretty well known aus wide for his froggies
good luck with ur hopping mice! there soooo adorable


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

Whats the price for them? Is it alright to have 2 males? I dont want to be over run with them.


----------



## missllama (Aug 18, 2008)

where i get them there 3 for 18 i had 2 females and a male but where i get them they have a heap of males and a heap of females


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 18, 2008)

can qld have hopper mice?

should make a wiki page on what you can an cant have in states??


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

I dont think you can have them in QLD


----------



## gonff (Aug 18, 2008)

plz show us pics when u get them!


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok I will, might be a long wait though because Im moving my hermit crabs into the tank. But hopping mice are on my list and near the top!


----------

